# Air Compressor Silencers...



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Good call teetor...I will have to give her a test and see what she reads.
Found myself another experiment...I got a Ryobi BTS15 table saw for $35. LOL. Looks great, but the owner stated the blade wobbled. So I looked at, and found that there is play in the arbor...gave him $35 and off I went. The fence on this thing really is just about equal to.....dare I say it....the Bosch!?!?! But the SMT seems like junk and the universal motor has no Soft Start feature and only rips up to 20". Anywho, I took the arbor off and found a bearing that had some lateral play in it. Came online, punched "6003 bearing" into Google and found an ass load. I ordered a new hybrid bearing for it. Steel races, ceramic balls and a ABEC rating of 3. Cost me $15....I will either fix this and use for a jobsite saw, or sell it off for $75-$100 on CL....but I will prob use it as a job site saw. I really was shocked at the fence and it was the whole reason I took it.



EDIT: The fence was decent...but I found that in time I had to keep tightening up the adjustment for the pressure exerted when you locked down the fence. But as far as always locking down square, it never failed to, and it even slide back and forth nice if you kept it lubed with silicone.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

A scrap piece of plywood leaned against the compressor works very well...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

That Ryobi table saw is pretty damn nice now...the cermic bearing came in and only took 15 min to install. I also relubed up the gears on the arbor that where nearly dry. I used Benz synthetic wheel bearing grease. My brother works for benz as a tech...lol. That bearing removed all the side slop in the blade coming from the arbor. Coupled with the new grease, the saw quieted down and smoothed out. 

The way the motor is mounted shows that is still just a Ryobi and not a high end job site saw because if you push on the blade now the whole motor assemble tweeks...but it takes a decent amount of force to do this. All in all, for the money I spent...makes a good addition to the field tools...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

As an update...that silencer/filter it still on that compressor and everything is working fine...and since this time I have looked at other set-ups on air compressors and noticed that MANY of them use this exact same set-up.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

You can always do what I did for my home compressor, slab a honking HUGE intake filter/silencer on it.
You can see the original intake filter/silencer next to the new one. Solberg is my chosen brand of filters, they come in 1/4" to 4" and I think even 6".
Mind you due to the extra force on the steel L that the filter screws onto I had to tap the existing screw holes to a 10-32 thread and install proper socket bolts.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

that compressor is too nice and clean and shiny.

Do you buff and polish it daily? Or just keep it wrapped in plastic when you're not photographing it? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

65535 where do you get those Solberg filters?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

Old Crow said:


> 65535 where do you get those Solberg filters?



I sourced the 3/4" through Granger, McMaster has them, but I can't be sure of the actual manufacture of them.

Amazon carries a ton of the Solbergs at a good price.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got an oiless Thomas compressor. It has been great. No fing around with oil, no problem with cold starts and it runs at half the rpm most other compressors do. Main reason I got it. I don't bother trying to quite the compressor down. Usually whatever you are running on the other end is just as loud


----------

